# Very aggressive bird



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi All..........

Some of you might remember Snowflake my little glue trap rescue........well Snowflake has fully recovered and has turned out to be one georgeous and very large pidg..................However, Snowflake is one NASTY bird.

Snowflake is intimidated by absolutely nothing. Snowflake will never back down if cornered or caught. This pidge attacks with a vengence. His wing slapping is the least of it. This bird doesn't just peck at you........he is out for blood. He latches on to your skin and doesn't let go until he breaks the skin. My hands and lower arms are covered with scabs from him. Changing his cage liner or giving him fresh water and seed is a major challenge. I try to force him at least once a day to let me hold him and pet him, but that hasn't done anything to calm him or change his nastiness. 


He has a girfriend, my Jackie........but.....she doesn't want any part of him. No domestic violence for this girl.....she knows how to spot an abuser when she sees one. Giving him free fly time around the house doesn't work either. He is so protective of his cage/nest he won't stay out of the cage. He flies right back in. If he is locked out.....he stands on top of his cage, stomps and roo...coos until I open up the door for him. Then he lobster tails around the cage for the next 10 minutes. 

Short of giving this bird some vallium (just kidding) does anyone have any suggestions how to make this bird a little less agressive?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My Scooter is the exact same way. I hadn't been able to change him in 2 years.........he attacks, period and you can like it or leave.........LOL
Even if I go into their aviary and sit, he come out of his little loft and just goes after me. If I pick him up, he IS going to find some skin SOMEWHERE and bite and his little beak is sharp as a razor...........
I just laugh at him and tell him what a BAD bird he is and he loves it. I don't think there's much you can do.............


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Louise, they do calm down with time. Can't tell you how much exactly but he will get better. I've had some real BH's that are now sweet as can be.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have just one like that. 
I even gave him and his mate a baby to raise, thought that might calm him down. Nope, didn't do a thing, he still is the same. He is sweet with the baby but with his mate and me he is awful. 
His name is "stop it".

Reti


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Magellan (AKA BIRDZILLA) became the same way as he reached maturity. He was an only-bird then. We rescued a few more to give him some company and he did choose one of them as *HIS* woman (enough emphasis there???). He was still aggressive to everyone and everything except HIS woman and even took over complete ownership of the new loft that everyone had moved into at the same time. It was suggested that I isolate him for about 2 weeks - no other bird contact (he would be put in the garage so he couldn't even see another bird) and I would only feed & water him - NOT coddle, pet, or talk to him...a rather barren existence for 2 weeks. I was planning to do this when I moved some other rescues out of quarantine ... but Birdzilla had babies by then who were not yet weaned. OK. I'll isolate him after the kids are weaned...2 more weeks. Well, by then, the new rescues had moved in and taken up residency. Whether it was because Birdzilla had simply matured, had had the babies, or because the new rescues were a bit more dominant (with him) and kept him in his place, (or maybe all 3 reasons combined) - the evil Birdzilla is now gone and the gentle Magellan has returned. 

Give it time. He may just come around. If not, you might try the isolation chamber ...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I might consider the isolation thing. Only thing is he has a very handicapped mate and she needs him. BTW as handicapped she is (she has only one eye, one wing and one good leg) she is as mean as he is.

Reti


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Reti...........Your two birds sound like a marriage made in Heaven. Talk about deserving eachother...lol


----------



## bosh20 (Mar 23, 2009)

i dont mind taking ur bird i love these kind of pigeons lol they run the show at home... i have a white homer who is the same way, he doesnt let my tipplers eat he goes after them and kick them out of the loft


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

bosh20...........I wouln't part with my bird for anything in the world. He may be nasty, but I love him all the same.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Seems like there is 1 or in my case 3 in every loft LOL!! I have a white with MAJOR attitude. If I even walk near her nest box she poofs up the size of a turkey, slaps and bites at me and makes the craziest growling noises! If she gets ahold of skin watch out!! Then there is my Caveman the wife beater!! Luckily when I had to take his first mate out to recover from eggbinding he immediately hooked up with Wonder Ho (she got around) LOL!! They were a much better match, she doesn't take any crap from him. I actually have to update an old thread about him, some were interested in seeing how his offspring turned out. Then last but not least is Snake a Janssen-WonderCock/Delbar who at just 2-3 weeks old would grab my skin and shake his head like a dog. I think he likes it though. When he got a bit older he would back up and charge at me trying to get my hand while I would grab his little belly over and over again.
Reti I love that name "Stop it" too funny.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

it means he likes you . He's a good looking guy !

Every once in awhile you get one like that , I had an aggressive young cock that loved to bite me and beat me up with his wings something terrible . Funny thing is ... he was the only bird I've had that would sit on my hand or shoulder and was the tamest one I've had so far . He just liked to bite the hell out of me  I named him Mike ( for Mike Tyson because he loved to fight ) . 

Unfortunately since I let my birds free-fly he found a girlfriend and run off with her ... havnt seen him for several weeks now . I hope he comes back ..... I miss him a lot .


hambone


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I must say, the names just crack me up!! "Stop It" and "Wonder Ho" ?! 

Although Squeaks is my mate, he has never been a love dove except at certain times when he is in "mate" mode and wants my attention. When in daddy mode on his egg and in his nest, he bites and will attack everyone!

WoeBeGone, my West of England Tumbler, was very shy and docile when I first got him. Once he found his mate, Gimie, he became a holy terror whenever I stick my hand in his home to clean or give food. I can RELATE!

Characters they are!! Gotta love 'em!

Love, Hugs and Scritches (IF and WHEN you can do so!)

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have noticed that ANY male pigeon I happen to hand raise, becomes a completely aggressive and demanding grown up bird. I guess it is a compliment that they treat us equally as they would any other pigeon. We get no special consideration, even when we save their lives. But it is a compliment that they are first of all, healthy and able to respond to us in such a way, and not fly away scared. He is just trying to be a pigeon in a human world, and making the adjustments accordingly in their male role dominence.




Reti said:


> I might consider the isolation thing. Only thing is he has a very handicapped mate and she needs him. BTW as handicapped she is (she has only one eye, one wing and one good leg) she is as mean as he is.
> 
> Reti


LOL!!   Gotta love them. I have a hen like that too, even though she has become handicapped she is still as aggressive, if not more to me, and other birds. I just consider her my gal, just making adjustments and I think she blames me for her injury.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

caramel log(brown/white female roller)can be aggressive,mostly with her ex boyfriend forcepoo,she has a new man now and forcepoo still follows the 2 of them round all the time,she chases him and occasionally wingslaps him,her new man just seems to put up with it,he doesnt bother much about forcpoo(hes prob too scared of caramel log!!!!)its a strange set up lol


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He is one fine and proud looking pigeon, Louise! 

We have a Snowflake, too (usually 'Flakey'). He came in with no tail, and most of his back feathers missing, but was he full of himself! First time we allowed him out of his hospital cage, he pranced up and down the ironing board, puffing out and cooing like he was 'dressed to perfection'  He got along with Cynthia, but I only had to look at him and nod my head, and he'd be a huge puffed up ball of white, give me an evil sideways look, then attack. 

We have a very few in the aviary who, despite knowing me so well, will grab skin and leave battle scars anytime I try to check for eggs. One will lean out from his nest as far as he can when I am cleaning the box below his, and alternate between beating my head with a wing and pecking it very hard. Ouch!

But I think it's quite wonderful how such small beings, confronted with a 'giant', have no fear and no thought of retreat - just wade in with everything they've got. 

John


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Love this thread.... It's nice to know there are others with *KUNG Fu pijies *too!.... LOL.... For awhile there, Journey was such a little PILL that I thought .... I was doing something wrong!... Darn ole pijie started givin' me a complex!...LOL... BUT he has finally turned the NICE corner... and has been on his best behavior...... 

Just wanted to say Thanks for starting the thread!!! Louise.....Im sending SNOWFLAKE some "BE NICE" vibes!...lol...lol... But he knows HE is LOVED regardless!.... and thats exactly as it should be.... I would never have given up on Journey either! SO My hats off to you!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Love this thread. These pigeons are such characters. I like it when they grab your hand by some skin and try to tug you around, to show you who is boss. And the females, with their wing-slaps! Makes one feel appreciated.

I suppose it's a good sign when your birds can be so aggressive around you. It would be terrible if they cowered and shook with fear, after getting to know you. 

Love the names. Beautiful pics, Iwerden.

And of course, we all know about Rallow and his aggressive Dinkster. He has wonderful videos on YouTube, under Rallow.

Larry


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the great responses.

I feel better knowing that I'm not the the only one with a bird with a very bad attitude. (you gotta love them)

I love the names..........this thread has become so much fun.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a same experience with one of my Homer and unfortunately I could not change his aggressiveness.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Raising one right now... He definitely wears the pants in the family now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, Mr. Squeaks, now, almost 6 yrs. old, still has ATTITUDE! All part of his personality!

WoeBeGone, is a holy terror...still...whenever I go in his/her home (I am still uncertain!! )! 

Just like people...their OWN personalities!!

LOVE 'EM ALL!!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

I have got a white male pigeon called casper. I rescued him after a hawk attack and he seemed pretty tame from the start. Once he realised that this was his home however he became so agressive towards both me and an injured collard dove I also have. If I walk past the place that he sleeps he sprints over to see what I am doing, if I dare put my hand near him he will bite and wont let go, he is like a staffordshire bull terrier with a lock jaw grip 

I have lost my temper and shouted at him a few times because the Dove is always interested in what hes doing and if she goes near him he will chase her off, sometimes if she is not quick enough he will rip her feathers out and it really makes me angry. 

I have now got a large cat carrier box with the front door removed and a blanket in there and he goes in there to sleep during the day. The dove has lots of fun winding him up when he goes in there, she will walk towards the front door and wake him up and he will chase her off, when he walks back in and goes back to sleep she will do it again  although he did catch her in there once and ripped some of her feathers out  I did buy her a box also but she doesnt seem interested.

I thought I was the only one who had a pigeon with a bad attitude. His attacking me doesnt bother me, when he grabs my hand I scratch his head for him and he loves it its just the dove I feel sorry for. Hopefully in time he will settle down and give the poor dove some peace.


----------



## Pirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is a very rare picture of them getting along but this was just after he had an operation to stitch up his neck after a hawk attack


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

John_D said:


> But I think it's quite wonderful how such small beings, confronted with a 'giant', have no fear and no thought of retreat - just wade in with everything they've got.
> 
> John


I like that John. How true that is. You've got to give it to them, they're no shrinking violets.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

cute, with the dark eyes, NICE! you have to bond wth the bird, take him out of the cage and let him wlk around, there wll be poops, but they clean up easily if you know what goes into him, ou know what comes out.
holding him in the standard pigeon hold with the legs back is hard when the =bird is big like my homer, who hs a sharp beak-hook and a chunky chunker of a beak.the trutting around the cage is him showing tht it is his, an you better not think of going in there with yer hand.. talk to the bird,try not to show frustration. he'll come around.

qp


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes they calm down after a while, and sometimes they just don't. I have 19 birds, and each with his or her own personality. That's what makes it interesting. Watching how they all interact with one another. I love spending time with them. Even the mean natured ones. Thank God not all of them are that way!  I guess it might be a bit more difficult if you only have a couple of birds, and they are your house pets. Nicer if they get along. Ya just gotta love 'em.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep . . . my two adopted Kings (KariJo and Anthony) are still very ornery! So I wear a pair of gardening gloves wen I do have to handle them. They have nails like cats claws!


----------



## Wideawake (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm so glad that our beloved Woody isn't the only one with the occasional 'moment'. He is growing up so fast...nearly one year old and he is a real macho man. He does the 'Woody Wiggle' and is fascinated by bare feet...oh dear!He has free reign of the house and spends the night time hours in a huge cage. Yep he can be a terror but right now he is sitting on my knee watching me type this note.....and helping by tapping out 7777, favourrite number I guess. Both my husband and I realise that we have a resposibility towards this little one....but gosh the rewards are beyond anything I have ever known with a pet.


----------

